# Greek Birth



## scampy (Dec 15, 2007)

Can a child born in Athens with British father claim Greek citizenship?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

scampy said:


> Can a child born in Athens with British father claim Greek citizenship?


what nationality is the mother?I believe new laws are pending right now for the legal rights of children born in greece to non greek parents who have lived here legally for many years.The government is still deliberating the last I read.There are official sites to go to but you need the most up to date information


----------



## scampy (Dec 15, 2007)

*greek birth*

Yes thanks I read the same online but they say it has been kicked into the long grass.
The mother is non EU but is Greek speaker who lived in Athens many years.


Regards


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greek citizenship*



scampy said:


> Yes thanks I read the same online but they say it has been kicked into the long grass.
> The mother is non EU but is Greek speaker who lived in Athens many years.
> 
> 
> Regards


I looked again this morning and Im afraid to say that the government here have frozen all applications for citizenship unless one or both parents are greek and child is born here.A pity she did not apply for residency permit in those years or maybe she did,things are difficult everywhere,you cant take a non british spouse back to UK unless you are earning big bucks between you.


----------

